# Greek Lemon Marmalade Chicken



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 23, 2012)

GREEK CHICKEN BREASTS WITH LEMON MARMALADE & SAUTÈED POTATOES ...

This Mediterranean Greek Recipe is timeless, adoptable, versatile and demonstrates the Greek universal appeal. This dish is historically steeped in tradition, however, it possesses a modern touch and an evolution of a cuisine, I have always loved. Next to Italian, I embrace regional Greek. 

I shall share this extra special recipe with you ... 


 for the chicken ...

4 bone in breasts
Greek virgin olive oil or Italian - 3 tablespoons
salt and black freshly grinded pepper to taste
lemon marmalade 1/2 cup 
vanilla extract 1/2 tsp. 
1/2 kilo of baby potatoes 


 for the sauce ...

2 pounds chicken wings, roasted to darken 
3 onions or shallots
3 garlic heads
5 thyme sprigs or dried thyme
2 bay leaves
3 carrots 
1 tblsp. lemon marmalade

1. simmer the roasted wings, onions, garlic head, thyme and bay leaves and carrots for 3 hrs. and strain the stock to refine.

2. place stock back on heat, add one tablesp. of lemon marmalade, and reduce to 250 ml. or until the consistency is similar to a syrup.

3. brush the chicken breasts with olive oil, sprinkle the salt and the pepper and grill under salamander.

4. mix the marmalade with the vanilla and brush over the chicken and continue grilling until the coating caramelizes and the chicken is cooked through. 

5. SERVE with warm sautèed baby potatoes and drizzle with the Jus. 


Yield: 4 servings

Rosé Prosecco or Rosé Cava works lovely with this dish, or a Greek Rosé or Lambrusco ...

Enjoy and Photo to follow tomorrow as this is my lunch for tomorrow Tuesday 23rd July. 

Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 24, 2012)

*Photo of Greek Lemon Marmalade Chicken*

Buon Giorno,

This is a photo of my Greek Lemon Marmalade Chicken with potatoes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

This sounds tasty


----------

